# Totem Lynk Vs totem



## iamwalter (Sep 3, 2015)

I am confused between two On-wall speakers. I took a demo of the Totem Lynks speakers ( https://baybloorradio.com/index.php?route=showroom/product&product_id=1325 ) at Bay Bloor Radio. The sounded pretty good. One of my friends told me that the Tribe series 3 is better than the Lynks. Now I am confused with which one to choose. Has anyone heard both of these speakers? Which one sounds better?


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Maybe I'm missing something but the link brings me to side/surround speakers.
Are you adding speakers to your system or are you using this as Main Speakers?


----------



## iamwalter (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a Wharfedale center channel speaker. I am looking for surround speakers for wall mounting.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Can you fully explain your situation? I'm still confused.
Wall mount in the front?


----------

